# Footwork



## Flatlander (Aug 30, 2004)

To the "pure" Modern Arnisadors;

The footwork in Modern Arnis, in what I have learned so far, operates on the V pattern, both male and female.  I find this patterning to be excellent in terms of evasiveness, and quite useful for power generation when delivering non-linear strikes.  This is particulaly applicable when weilding a cane or staff.  But I'm running into a bit of difficulty.

One of the fundamental precepts that I have come to understand in Modern Arnis is that "it is all the same"; which is to say that all motion should be translatable from weaponed to emptyhand.  My empty hand base was formed in the framework of JKD, and in that framework the footwork of fencing plays a major role.  The shuffle step when delivering a jab is, in my opinion, far more effective in a) getting your hand (from mid range) to the target quickly, and b) providing power.  As well, still dealing with emptyhand, I find that linear footwork in most offensive movement to be more direct and effective.

I do not mean to say, in any way, that I find the Modern Arnis footwork to be substandard.  I will suggest that perhaps my grasp of it is not yet complete, and that I have, as of yet, to truly understand how to incorporate it effectively into my emptyhand repertoire.

So the question is this.  Given that in a combative situation, the most important thing for me to do is just react as I will, and therefore how I train should reflect the modes in which I feel comfortable, is there value for me in attempting to force the Modern Arnis footwork on myself, even though it isn't "comfortable"?  As well, given that one day I would like to be able to teach Modern Arnis, would I be bastardizing the system by teaching my footwork, as opposed to keeping the V footwork template consistent throughout?

Thank you all for your future input. :asian:

Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 30, 2004)

FMA, including MA, is full of footwork patterns, which could be a source of thread for technical discussions itself. 

For starters:
- Right take off
- Left take off
- Right retreat takeoff
- left retreat takeoff
- C-Steps (forward, backward)
- Right forward lunge
- Left forward lunge
- Right retreating lunge
- Left retreating lunge


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 30, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> So the question is this.  Given that in a combative situation, the most important thing for me to do is just react as I will, and therefore how I train should reflect the modes in which I feel comfortable, is there value for me in attempting to force the Modern Arnis footwork on myself, even though it isn't "comfortable"?  As well, given that one day I would like to be able to teach Modern Arnis, would I be bastardizing the system by teaching my footwork, as opposed to keeping the V footwork template consistent throughout?
> Dan





When you first learn the "V" or "x" or "triangle" or "diamond" or "hourglass" footwork it is in a static state.  If you can, imagine the battle ground drawn out in connecting triangles.  Now imaging that entire grid rotating, stretching and moving as you need it.  For example, what we first learn as "X" footwork (two triangles or Vs put together), rotate it 45 degrees so instead of an x you know have a +.  you now have your linear advance and retreat lines as well as your left and right evasions.


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 30, 2004)

I would say that you should do what is comfortable for you. This is why we all have our own personal style, some things don't work as well for some people. What I use the V movements the most for are swinging techs like ridge hand, round kick, hook kick, etc. If I do a straight punch it is gonna be rear hand and I will leave my back foot in place for a good base to punch from. But I never studied the patterns that extensively, I only work on footwork patterns occasionally.


----------



## JPR (Aug 31, 2004)

I am a relative newbie in FMA, but it is my opinion that the footwork is critical.  



The footwork was developed to help keep you out of the kill zone of the weapons you are facing.  If you are boxing / kickboxing, you have a level of endurance to taking damage.  As long as you dont hit a pressure point or tag me right on the chin, I can take the glancing / lighter blow(s) from fist work.  Now put a bolo and a dagger in your hands and suddenly my ability to endure your blows is drastically reduced.  For example, throw a right hook at my head empty handed and I could reasonably cover and take the hit on my arm then continue fighting.  Throw the same hooking shot with a dagger in you hands and I better not just cover, I better be zoning out of the striking arc of the weapon.  Thus the triangular footwork becomes quite useful.



Also, if/when you start sparring, there is quite a difference attempting to enter on a weapon wielding person versus an empty handed person.  Again, I desire to zone away from their weapons and get to a point on them where my main weapons are facing them and theirs are out of position to strike me.  Again the triangular footwork applies.



All new things are uncomfortable until they are no longer new.  When you were first learning JKD I bet some of the footwork there wasnt comfortable or natural.  I know it wasnt for me.  I think if you intend to teach weapons, you need to teach the footwork.

JPR


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 31, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> To the "pure" Modern Arnisadors;
> 
> So the question is this.  Given that in a combative situation, the most important thing for me to do is just react as I will, and therefore how I train should reflect the modes in which I feel comfortable, is there value for me in attempting to force the Modern Arnis footwork on myself, even though it isn't "comfortable"?  As well, given that one day I would like to be able to teach Modern Arnis, would I be bastardizing the system by teaching my footwork, as opposed to keeping the V footwork template consistent throughout?
> 
> ...



Dan,

"Pure" Modern Arnisadors?  There is such a thing?

Look at the last strike & step in cane anyo 1.  There is your fencer's lunge.  The cool thing about RP is that he use what worked, bottom line.  There is Modern Arnis.  

Your,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 31, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Dan,
> 
> "Pure" Modern Arnisadors? There is such a thing?








 Sorry, SM Dan, I meant no disrespect here, perhaps I worded this badly... what I seek is the exclusive Modern Arnis perspective, that I may attempt to separate that from what else I have learned previously. The essence of the question is whether or not there is value in compartmentalizing these things, or if I should just integrate and be done with it.

My apologies.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 31, 2004)

None needed.  I should have posted that with a smiley face.   It's been a subject of discussion so it was said in jest.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## GAB (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Flatlander Dan,

If you are as good in JKD or Arnis, as you are in the games. We should be asking you how to do it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the footwork would help, especially when getting out of the way and then closing, at that time your hand work or low kicks, would come in for the JKD techs.

To evade and attack is very quick, with the Modern Arnis footwork, remember you are further away with a stick, the additional length calls for the movement in the footwork. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you are without the stick or weapon then the footwork will help for the angles. To get in and out of situations. I think it helps with the flow (putting things together), just like on the dance floor and not stepping on your partners feet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My thoughts, Regards, Gary


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 3, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> I think it helps with the flow (putting things together), just like on the dance floor and not stepping on your partners feet.


Thank you for the input, Gary.  I would like to point out here, though, that stepping on my partner's feet is the goal.  I utilize the foot trap as often as possible.


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 3, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Sorry, SM Dan, I meant no disrespect here, perhaps I worded this badly... what I seek is the exclusive Modern Arnis perspective, that I may attempt to separate that from what else I have learned previously. The essence of the question is whether or not there is value in compartmentalizing these things, or if I should just integrate and be done with it.
> 
> My apologies.


Flat, remember that MA is build on a mechanical and techinical grab bag of physical techniques but designed so that those things raise your awareness of CONCEPTS and Applications.

That said, look at ANY of the patterns you see and experiment with translating them to other applications.  Stick patterns into footwork patterns.  Change a vertically applied pattern into a horizontal pattern, tilt the axis of the pattern on an angle and see what happens.... try figure 8 (Ocho) pattern with only your elbow horizontally then vertically, see what can come of that.....play with it all with all your defensive and offensive tools (head, hands, hips, elbows.....).  THAT is what makes such a structurally simple system a life long mystery for me.  Concepts, once understood, can be applied to other things and that leads to new discoveries.  

Other than the male/female triangles I really don't think there were too many variations on footwork patterns or footwork (push step, crossing steps....) that could be made.

I know the idea was MA specifically, but I have found the 8 directions from Kenpo marry up well with the movement ideas of MA.


----------



## GAB (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Dan,
Yes, I agree that to step on feet and trap them is a good tech. To knock some one off their feet with a quick move is good also, In the dojo I am at, we study all of the various moves. Foot work is truely needed and the more you know the better. IMO. 

Regards, Gary


----------

